# Sürgün Acisi (song)



## frenchlime

Hello,
I need help translating these song lyrics by Ahmet Kaya into English, which are also the inscription on his grave in Père Lachaise cemetery.

Tarifi imkansiz acilar içindeyim
Gurbette akṣam oldu yine rüzgar pesirdeyim

Yurdumdan uzak yağmurlar içindeyim
Akşam oldu sürgün susuyor

There is also "Hosçakal Sevgili Ülkem". (Goodbye dear country???)

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Torontal

_tarifi imkansız acılar içindeyim
gurbette akşam oldu yine rüzgar peşindeyim
yurdumdan uzak yağmurlar içindeyim
akşam oldu sürgün susuyor._


It is not a proper translation as neither my English nor my Turkish is good, so only consider it as a starting draft. I'm not sure particularly about what would be the fitting translation for _yine rüzgar peşindeyim_

I hope you get better ideas inşallah 

_The pain of exile _(Sürgün acısı)

_It is impossible to describe the pains I'm feeling _(lit. "I'm in indescribable pains")
_As evening fell in the foreign place, I'm still after/chasing the wind _(? rüzgar peşindeyim)

_I'm standing in the rain_ (lit. "I'm in rains") _far away from my home,
As evening fell, the exile is silent_.

Hosçakal Sevgili Ülkem ~ _Goodbye my beloved country _


----------



## frenchlime

Torontal said:


> _tarifi imkansız acılar içindeyim
> gurbette akşam oldu yine rüzgar peşindeyim
> yurdumdan uzak yağmurlar içindeyim
> akşam oldu sürgün susuyor._
> 
> 
> It is not a proper translation as neither my English nor my Turkish is good, so only consider it as a starting draft. I'm not sure particularly about what would be the fitting translation for _yine rüzgar peşindeyim_
> 
> I hope you get better ideas inşallah
> 
> _The pain of exile _(Sürgün acısı)
> 
> _It is impossible to describe the pains I'm feeling _(lit. "I'm in indescribable pains")
> _As evening fell in the foreign place, I'm still after/chasing the wind _(? rüzgar peşindeyim)
> 
> _I'm standing in the rain_ (lit. "I'm in rains") _far away from my home,
> As evening fell, the exile is silent_.
> 
> Hosçakal Sevgili Ülkem ~ _Goodbye my beloved country _


Thank you!


----------



## drkoray

I'd go with

I am in unbearable pains
The evening (night) has fallen in these distant places where I am after the wind

I am under the rain far away from home
Evening (night) has fallen, my exile keeps it silence

Goodbye my beloved country


----------



## Resneli

Torontal said:


> _tarifi imkansız acılar içindeyim
> gurbette akşam oldu yine rüzgar peşindeyim
> yurdumdan uzak yağmurlar içindeyim
> akşam oldu sürgün susuyor._
> 
> 
> It is not a proper translation as neither my English nor my Turkish is good, so only consider it as a starting draft. I'm not sure particularly about what would be the fitting translation for _yine rüzgar peşindeyim_
> 
> I hope you get better ideas inşallah
> 
> _The pain of exile _(Sürgün acısı)
> 
> _It is impossible to describe the pains I'm feeling _(lit. "I'm in indescribable pains")
> _As evening fell in the foreign place, I'm still after/chasing the wind _(? rüzgar peşindeyim)
> 
> _I'm standing in the rain_ (lit. "I'm in rains") _far away from my home,
> As evening fell, the exile is silent_.
> 
> Hosçakal Sevgili Ülkem ~ _Goodbye my beloved country _




Merhaba, sadece gurbet sözünü çok sevdiğimi belirtmek istedim. Bildiğim dillerde (Fransızca, İngilizce) gurbet'in karşılığı yok. Arapça garp yani batı sözünden gelir yani etimolojik olarak batıdaki yer gurbettir, doğuda gurbet olmaz  Garip (strange) sözü de aynı kökten gelir. İnsanın gariplik çektiği yerdir gurbet. Gurbet'in zıttı sıla'dır, yani arkanda bıraktığın memlekettir. "Neresi sıla bize, neresi gurbet, yollar bize memleket..."


----------



## Codswallop

frenchlime said:


> Hello,
> I need help translating these song lyrics by Ahmet Kaya into English, which are also the inscription on his grave in Père Lachaise cemetery.
> 
> Tarifi imkansiz acilar içindeyim
> Gurbette akṣam oldu yine rüzgar pesirdeyim
> 
> Yurdumdan uzak yağmurlar içindeyim
> Akşam oldu sürgün susuyor
> 
> There is also "Hosçakal Sevgili Ülkem". (Goodbye dear country???)
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Gripped


----------



## Codswallop

frenchlime said:


> Hello,
> I need help translating these song lyrics by Ahmet Kaya into English, which are also the inscription on his grave in Père Lachaise cemetery.
> 
> Tarifi imkansiz acilar içindeyim
> Gurbette akṣam oldu yine rüzgar pesirdeyim
> 
> Yurdumdan uzak yağmurlar içindeyim
> Akşam oldu sürgün susuyor
> 
> There is also "Hosçakal Sevgili Ülkem". (Goodbye dear country???)
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Gripped by an indescribable pain
As darkness falls
Away from homei am


----------



## frenchlime

drkoray said:


> I'd go with
> 
> I am in unbearable pains
> The evening (night) has fallen in these distant places where I am after the wind
> 
> I am under the rain far away from home
> Evening (night) has fallen, my exile keeps it silence
> 
> Goodbye my beloved country


Thank you!


----------



## frenchlime

Codswallop said:


> Gripped by an indescribable pain
> As darkness falls
> Away from homei am


Thank you!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hello,
( i am in unexplainable pain. It is night time again abroad and i am chasing the wind )

I am drenched in rain foreign to my domestic. It is night time the exile downs its pitch )


( good bye my beloved country)


----------

